# help? strange noise after engaging 1st gear from neutral.



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*help? strange noise after engaging 1st gear from neutral. 325xi*

i'm just wondering of anyone encountered a strange low pitch "shuu" noise immediately after shifting from neutral to 1st gear from a standstill (e.g. traffic light, stop sign). however, i don't hear the noise when i shift into first from a rolling start (e.g. on a decline hill). additionally, i don't hear the noise upshifting or downshifting into to any other gear.

i'm hearing the never so slightly "shuu" noise after shifting into 1st gear. the "shuu" noise sounds something like u would hear from some auto part releasing pressure or disengaging from another part. the sound only lasts for 1-2 secs.

this a vague problem (if it is even a problem) to describe over the internet. i asked a friend who has a '02 325i if he has the same problem but he didn't. i'm not sure how long the noise has been audiable since i usually have the radio on while driving.

any help or info would be great! i'll call my bmw service rep this week but until then, maybe someone can provide info.

thanks,
jaisonline
'02 325xi. 5 speed manual. march '02 build.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I started hearing the same noise just the other day. Turned the radio and heat off just so i could make sure.

It almost sounds like the noise the passenger mirror makes when it goes up and down when shifting in and out of Reverse. But it's not as loud.

Wonder what it could be???


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

are u planning on getting it serviced or call your service rep?


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*firefly...*



FireFly said:


> *I started hearing the same noise just the other day. Turned the radio and heat off just so i could make sure.
> 
> It almost sounds like the noise the passenger mirror makes when it goes up and down when shifting in and out of Reverse. But it's not as loud.
> 
> Wonder what it could be??? *


have u spoken to your service rep yet? i made an appointment for the 17th with my dealer outside of phila.

btw, no one is experiencing this noise?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't think I have this noise on my 330i . . . I have never noticed it . . .


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

I hear a faint *thump* coming from the rear diff area when shifting from neutral to first, when stopped. Not sure if this is the same thing?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Maybe you're hearing the synchros spinning up?


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*nick,*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Maybe you're hearing the synchros spinning up? *


if this was the case, would u hear it only while engaging first gear?

thanks,


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i hear a faint thump from the rear of the car from neutral to 1st as well. many people have it. the faint scraping sound from the front could be the dual mass flywheel. if it is, then thats normal.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

sorry about the late post- I have not talked to service dept and probably will not since I'm not too worried about it.

I'll trouble shoot it this weekend and report my findings. I'd like to see if it only does it in gear or if it does it while I'm coasting in N.


----------



## billyg (Mar 5, 2003)

Turn everything down.(radio) Leave the car in neutral. Prss the clutch. You should hear the noise you are describing. Try it in a garage.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Pretty sure I've got the same thing. I hear when starting out in the morning.

1. Engage clutch
2. Select 1st gear
3. Disengage clutch
4. Car accelerates, hear a strange hissing-like noise as I step all the way off the clutch.

Thinking this is somehow related to the clutch (hydraulic noise somewhere - kind of reminds me of the noise a power steering pump makes when it gets low on fluid).


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*i hate strange noises*



MR325iT said:


> *Pretty sure I've got the same thing. I hear when starting out in the morning.
> 1. Engage clutch
> 2. Select 1st gear
> 3. Disengage clutch
> ...


MR325iT

u know, it does sound a little like a "shoo" hissing noise. i should have caught that! it's really hard to describe noises through writing! i think i'll invest in a tape recorder to capture all future strange noises and let people listen to them!!!!!!


----------



## Grant (Feb 18, 2002)

jaisonline said:


> i'm just wondering of anyone encountered a strange low pitch "shuu" noise immediately after shifting from neutral to 1st gear from a standstill (e.g. traffic light, stop sign). however, i don't hear the noise when i shift into first from a rolling start (e.g. on a decline hill). additionally, i don't hear the noise upshifting or downshifting into to any other gear.
> 
> i'm hearing the never so slightly "shuu" noise after shifting into 1st gear. the "shuu" noise sounds something like u would hear from some auto part releasing pressure or disengaging from another part. the sound only lasts for 1-2 secs.
> 
> ...


I know I'm joining this discussion extremely late, but I just noticed the "shuuu" sound on my 2000 323i that I can faintly hear when I initially accelerate from a dead stop or near dead stop from 1st gear.

I was able to observe that the "shuu" sound occurs when the MPG needle MOVES from the far left of MPG gauge to the right, slightly beyond the last heavy white band area (to the left of the 50 mpg mark). I've attached a marked image of that zone.

Again, this sound only occurs when the car starts moving from a standstill or near standstill and when the car is accelerating in 1st gear. Perhaps, when the car is already moving, the MPG needle never makes it fully back to the far left thus this sound nevers happen in a higher gear.

My question, while mildly irritating, I perfer not to have it serviced by the dealer because of time constraints and the possibility that greater harm may occur during the repair process. Accordingly, is this sound a first symptom of a console or mpg gauge failure or should I expect the console and mpg gauge for years to come.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

Grant said:


> I was able to observe that the "shuu" sound occurs when the MPG needle MOVES from the far left of MPG gauge to the right, slightly beyond the last heavy white band area (to the left of the 50 mpg mark). I've attached a marked image of that zone. My question, while mildly irritating, I perfer not to have it serviced by the dealer because of time constraints and the possibility that greater harm may occur during the repair process. Accordingly, is this sound a first symptom of a console or mpg gauge failure or should I expect the console and mpg gauge for years to come.Thanks for the input.


yep, that was my problem. service installed a new guage kit/cluster and kaboom, it was fixed. no more mpg noise. piece of cake.


----------

